# A volte tornano II



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2013)

( e non mi riferisco ai redivivi del forum di là. :mrgreen


Man non mi molla.
Dopo le mail tra sordi a cui poi non ho risposto dell'altra settimana, mercoledi... mail.
Sinceramente me l'aspettavo ma solo perchè ci sono due fatti. Il primo è che va a Parigi nell'altra sede per almeno due/tre settimane (fonte. Pupillo) e poi sempre Pupi in una mail di martedi mi aveva scritto che il boss gli aveva chiesto se mi vedeva e mi sentiva.
Pupi ovviamente gli ha risposto che si, mi sentiva un po' meno del solito, ma comunque si.
E questo, io so, ha fatto scattare la gelosia tipica che c'è fra i due. Quella che fa fare figure barbine agli uomini che si riducono a dimostrare chi ha il cazzo più duro e lungo ( in questo caso e molti altri. Io:mrgreen
Quindi...mercoledi alle 11 vedo sta mail

_Mi è successa una cosa stranissima che non so spiegarmi.............
Ho trovato il nome Tebe nei preferiti nella posta elettronica e mi sono detto. Ma chi è questa tebe...

Ciao...come stai principessa&splendore?
lavoro lavoro e lavoro.
Non è che diventi peggio di me?_


Porca puttana. Un cambiamento e.po.ca.le.
Ovviamente sul lavoro sono sempre nella merda fino al collo quindi gli ho risposto alle tre e mezza.

_Se  sono tra i preferiti della tua posta elettronica allora hai grossi problemi relazionali.
Non che non si sapesse, ma sono peggio di quanto noi tutti immaginassimo.
Indovina stasera?
C'è una maledetta quasi notte bianca del cazzo e indovina chi deve anche stare in quel cazzo di negozio per la sezione business?_

Tre minuti dopo

_
Già ti vedo. Figona stratosferica in tailleur e tacco.
Ah, per ilù liquidi non preoccuparti. E comunque devo andare a Parigi per due tre settimane quindi se vieni non mi trovi e volevo avvertirti. Ma come stai?
_
EEEEEHHHHHHH??????
Ma quando mai mi ha avvertita di qualcosa se non quando lavoravamo insieme?
Ommadonna santa...

_Sono frollata. In ogni senso. Non riesco a fare più niente. Esco di casa alle otto e rientro alle otto quando va bene, sabato compreso. Mattia è stato via una settimana e quando è tornato mi ha cazziata.
Non mi sono accorta di avere perso due chili eppure mangio.
Meno male che mantengo sempre il mio 10% e per rilassarmi ho anche l'opzione motel con amici.
Non si può solo lavorare come te.
E' una roba triste._

_Opzione motel con amici?_

_Considerato che sono con il cellulare e faccio una fatica maledetta a scrivere...di tutto ciò che ho faticosamente espresso hai codificato solo quello?
__
Non l'ho capita...

__Ti devo rispiegare tutta la questione del diversamente fedele, non mi interessa se mattia tromba in giro eccetera e quindi io mantengo il mio 10 per cento eccetera.
Comunque la cosa era ironica.__

Immagino tu non abbia il minimo problema a trovare volontari per il 10% anche senza tacco.
Sei bella, spiritosa e intelligente, insomma quasi letale. 
Un richiamo fortissimo, come il miele per l'orso (si, è un riferimento al Mostro che sono.)
_
_Il Mostro? Che bei ricordi che ho di lui. Davvero belli. E' tanto che non lo vedo. Non si fa nemmeno sentire.
hai sue notizie?_

_Guarda, non hai idea. E' sempre più preso dal lavoro, come se lavorasse solo lui!
Insopportabile davvero, però quando l'ho visto mi ha detto di riferirti che farà di tutto per meritarsi un po' del tuo 10%...

__Digli che devo consultare l'agenda.
Troppo ironica?__

Non la chiamerei ironia, ma passiamo oltre...
Dille di cercarlo quel posto in agenda, anche se immagino sia bella piena.__

A proposito. Quando vedi il mostro raccontagli questa storia.
Ho salvato il culo ad un mio collega, che aveva raccontato alla moglie che era in visita con me, mentre io dovevo affiancamento con il pubblico, lei è arrivata, lui non c'era e a ame aveva detto che era con la moglie.
Visto che sono scaltra e diversamente fedele, ho subito capito l'antifona (mancava anche la tipa della gelateria davanti) e gli ho coperto il culo alla grande.
E infatti è andato tutto liscio.
Ovviamente mi ha baciato i piedi e tutte le mattine fino a settembre ho la colazione pagata al bar.
Oltre ad avere un bonus...di un pomeriggio magari...
Solo se vedi il Mostro però. Non sono interessata a surrogati.

E poi mi sono rotta il cazzo di chiederti delle piante da quasi un anno e tu niente. Manco rispondi alle mail. Nemmeno le elementari regole della cortesia.
Allora. Le piante che ti ho dato in adozione?

__Partiamo dalle brutte notizie.
La pianta a cuore e tutte le orchidee, tranne la prima che mi hai dato sono morte.
Respira e calmati le brutte notizie sono finite.
La cilindrica cresce che è una meraviglia anche se troppo indisciplinata e fra poco la legherò insieme con un bel fiocchetto rosso (che poi non mi si dica che sono insensibile e spavento le piante)
L'aloe è uno spettacolo e cresce rigogliosa.
ma la pianta che ...insomma non ho parole per spiegarti, devo assolutamente fare un foto e mandartela, è il tronchetto. Hai fatto un capolavoro. Nel vero senso della parola.

ed ora. La ciliegina sulla torta.
L'unica orchidea sopravvissuta, la prima che mi hai dato ti ricordo, ormai sconfitto dalla moria delle altre e dalla sua brutta faccia,  l'ho mollata sul terrazzo sopra, in un angolo, aspettando solo che morisse. Non volevo vedere la sua agonia.
MIRACOLO TEBANO!!!
Ha messo due steli e due foglie nuove!!!
__
Due steli? DUE?
Non ho parole. Due steli con foglie. Ste stronze o fanno steli, o fanno foglie, o fanno radici.
Comunque tranquillo per la hoya a cuore. Muore a tutti ed è una pianta difficile.  Muore a tutti tranne che a me. Ne ho due in ottima salute e una sta mettendo una foglia nuova. Ci metterà due anni. Sono lentissime. Morirà prima temo.
Non osare legare la cilindrica. Lei è così. Ma devi sempre importi? Che fastidio ti da se è indisciplinata, hai una casa da quanto..1000 mq? 1500?
Ti auguro adesso buon viaggio perchè fra poco devo andare da omissis e devo tirare fuori il tacco 12.

__Pagherei per vederti di nuovo in tacco 12.__

E con gonna aderente appena sopra il ginocchio no?
Vabbè, se stai bravo posso venire a farti una proposta commerciale, sei il mio target.
Ma anche senza proposta. Sempre riferito al Mostro naturalmente, non al surrogato con cui sto parlando.

__Posso dire al Mostro che ti sei impegnata per agosto?__

Solo per due settimane ho il bonus di un pomeriggio, per il resto solo di sera.
Quindi direi che si. Si può prendere come un quasi impegno.
Però ti ripeto. Voglio il mio Mostro, non te.

__Vedrò di farlo sapere al Mostro.
Però non è giusto, per i surrogati non c'è mai niente.
Sgrunt._


A questo punto non ho più risposto io. Ovvero stasera. Questa conversazione si è svolta in tre giorni praticamente.
E mentre stavo facendo copia e incolla (ripulendo dagli errori ortografici e puttanate varie partorite dal mio smartphone mini) rileggevo e.

Si. E' stato carino. davvero carino. Uno che ha capito che ci deve mettere una pezza, ma...per rimettere i piedi in quel motel, io voglio davvero il Mannaro che è sempre stato.








Porca puttana. Sono nella merda fino al collo.
Lui è furbo. E intelligente. E manipolatore. E incazzoso. Ed egocentrico. E...

Minchia mi sto eccitando.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Luglio 2013)

un buon ferragosto in motel si può fare?


----------



## Alessandra (18 Luglio 2013)

...Lui e' un gran figo, quel 10 per cento se lo merita tutto, dai


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8824 ha detto:
			
		

> un buon ferragosto in motel si può fare?


No. sono con mattia in ferie.
Ma spero per Man anche lui sia in ferie


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Alessandra;bt8825 ha detto:
			
		

> ...Lui e' un gran figo, quel 10 per cento se lo merita tutto, dai


diciamo che ai miei occhi la sua figosità è un po' altalenante.
E a parte che ho l'ormone alto...

Uff:blank:


----------

